# How long is your ignore list?



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

How often do you get fed up with the users on this site?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I've got 5 on there now. Glorious feature.


----------



## adaloop (Mar 26, 2015)

oh neat, didn't know about that feature.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't have anyone on my ignore list.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> I've got 5 on there now. Glorious feature.


 It's actually kind of a useless feature but I use it anyway because it makes me laugh to see the names of people I don't like on my ignore list. :lol

To make it useful, they should fix it so that when someone on your ignore list quotes you, you don't get notified of the quote and the notification gets bounced back at them and they get notified that their notification didn't go through because they're on that person's ignore list.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Most people are here for help and really need someone to talk with so I would feel bad to ignore anyone. I'm always down to talk with someone if they need me.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I currently have 4, one is a femanazi who just so happens to be perma banned, another is annoying but she's rarely ever here anymore, third is a wannabe psychopath trying to be edgy, and fourth is a lame goodie two shoe white knight neck beard.


The only one of those I dont think I've figured out is who the "wannabe psychopath" is. lol


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

I just have one person on there. I wound up saying "what a dick" out loud too many times reading their posts so I had to do it.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't use the feature, but I wonder how many people I've pissed off.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

Zero. If I deem anyone here a big enough a**hole to make my ignore list, I will reward them with a cookie (laced with ricin)


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Censoring people isn't the way I roll and I'm against it in every form.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

3 members. 2 of them don't even post anymore.

I have more than half the forum sections on ignore though.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

It's empty. I never used it although there have been some individuals that got on my nerves.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

No one on the ignore list here.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Only a few. The only people I put on my ignore list are the ones who treat the site like it's a video game and their post count is the score, so they flood the forum with consecutive junk posts and never post anything of value. I was hoping it would remove them from the New Posts section, but unfortunately it doesn't work like that, and apparently that sort of behavior isn't against the rules. Just have to deal with the minor nuisance I suppose.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I've only felt the need to put one person on my ignore list on all the internet forums I've posted on. No-one on this forum is on my ignore.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I have "manually" ignored some private messages(sorry guys) but don't have anyone in my ignore list.


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't think anyone here's that big of an ******* to even be worth ignoring.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

I love you all and would never ignore any of you


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't ignore anyone unless they're consistently harassing me or something. People need to learn to be a bit more tolerant I think. If you have upwards of 10+ Maybe it's you who has the problem.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AussiePea said:


> I've got 5 on there now. Glorious feature.


 Now, you're making me think I am one of the five .



RandomNobody said:


> :stu


Oh my goodness. :eek


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Nobody on there yet.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I never ignore unless they spam.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

None? Ignoring is just rude and most people here are just looking for help.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

None at the moment, most people on here are pretty nice and friendly.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I currently have 4, one is a femanazi who just so happens to be perma banned, another is annoying but she's rarely ever here anymore, third is a wannabe psychopath trying to be edgy, and fourth is a lame goodie two shoe white knight neck beard keyboard warrior.


The first one wasnt too bad, the second.. Oh well i can understand.
The third... He was so annoying. The fourth... Dont know who that is.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Don't even know where it is , I'm pretty tolerant and believe in the saying don't judge anyone till you walk a mile in their shoes I don't know the depth of what some people have been through and I don't believe ignoring is the way to go those people make things more colourful, also Rad-rex has got me thinking I'm either the wannabe psychopath or the lame goodie 2 shoe but in truth I'm probably a mixture of both


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I have no one on my ignore list.


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

^ Same. No one's really bothered me yet.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

None, I wasn't even aware of this feature lol


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nobody. Not even Liberals.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Infinitely blank.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

No one on my list.

I'd feel bad using it, since I don't really find anyone here to be any more obnoxious than I am.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Goose Egg. Zero. Zip. Nadda. I didn't even know there was such a thing! :sus


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't use this feature.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I've never got fed up with anyone on this site. My ignore list is empty, and hopefully it'll stay that way.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

i actually enjoy seeing people i dislike post so i can :roll at them


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't use the ignore list.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I got nobody


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I never use any type of ignore feature for people on a forum. It's childish, and is basically the equivalent of a 5-year old covering their ears and going "ALALALALALA I CAN'T HEAR YOU!!!". Grow up, already.

Besides... you never know when you're gonna have to respond to something accordingly, no matter how much it bothers you.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I've only got one person on my ignore list. And it's not because their posts annoy me, but merely because their signature is so huge it takes over 1/4 of my screen, which is quite visually offensive. Since there's no option of "ignoring" someone's signature, the only way of blocking that signature was to add them to my ignore list.



BlazingLazer said:


> Besides... you never know when you're gonna have to respond to something accordingly, no matter how much it bothers you.


On the internet, you don't actually _have_ to respond to anything...


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

veron said:


> On the internet, you don't actually _have_ to respond to anything...


I meant that if you ignore someone, they may have something that you want to address that you'll miss.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

LichtLune said:


> I don't ignore anyone unless they're consistently harassing me or something. People need to learn to be a bit more tolerant I think. If you have upwards of 10+ Maybe it's you who has the problem.


Agreed on all points made here.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I think half of the most active people on this forum are on my ignore list. I don't think it works if you put a mod on there, for some reason. :lol


----------



## feelsoblue (Mar 30, 2015)

Sad a place like this which is supposed to be a community of support would need a feature like this. Only been a member a few days so it's at 0.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

feelsoblue said:


> Sad a place like this which is supposed to be a community of support would need a feature like this. Only been a member a few days so it's at 0.


I don't think it's actually necessary. I think the people using their ignore lists are just the trouble making types, who like to get mad at each other. Just look at this thread, it's being used to casually reference who's on who's ignore list to start trouble.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> You wish


Aww I'm not special who woulda thought :teeth :cry


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

No one.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I only have one person. Wouldn't take a hint.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Pretty sure I only have one person on there.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Zero at the moment.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> I don't think it's actually necessary. I think the people using their ignore lists are just the trouble making types, who like to get mad at each other. Just look at this thread, it's being used to casually reference who's on who's ignore list to start trouble.


 Actually I (try to) use my ignore list to end trouble. Usually the people who go on there have been getting on my nerves for a long time and I forget to ignore them because half of them probably have more than one user name so they only post sporadically. By the next time they post, I've kind of forgotten I can't stand this person and I start arguing with them. After about 10 posts or so, I suddenly remember and regret having started arguing with them again.

So....I generally end up putting those types on ignore so even if they "mysteriously" stop posting for a year and reappear, I'll at least know I probably put them on there for a reason (even if I don't remember what it was).

Sometimes I'll just drop people on there temporarily because things are getting too heated. It doesn't even necessarily mean I don't like them. It just means I don't get along with them that well.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Anyone who is critical of me goes on the list. I'm the future forum dictator. (pm if you want to join the coalition)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ignopius said:


> Anyone who is critical of me goes on the list. I'm the future forum dictator. (pm if you want to join the coalition)


Liberals LOVE dictators...


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I love my ignore list. I have 11 people on there so far. I treat it like a Pokemon collection. Gotta catch 'em all!


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

0 for me. Didn't know the feature existed, but wouldn't use it anyway.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

i don't ignore anyone...


----------



## HoodedMonk (Apr 19, 2015)

Buckyx said:


> 0, I aint no coward
> noobs


For me it's not about being a coward, it's about lowering my blood pressure. :boogie


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

73


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

0 
But recon I'd be on a few people's lol


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I see no need to unless they are personally harassing me. People are entitled to air their opinions, no matter how stupid or horrible I think they may be. I like to give everyone the benefit of the doubt. Sometimes people who usually say stupid or horrible things will say something nice and meaningful, and I'd like to be able to read that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Buckyx said:


> well only my family can irritate me so much


:rofl

Dad

Mom

millenniumman75

Brother

Sister

LowerLifeForms

:lol I am cracking myself up at 2am.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

2am on crack ^


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't think it works if you put a mod on there, for some reason. :lol


It doesn't seem to work if you put a mentor on there, either.

I try like every other day hoping it bugs out or something and lets me do it, but no luck so far.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Whenever someone is hurtful to another (doesn't have to be me), or everything they say pisses me off. I only have about 5 on there.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


>


Aw, I can ignore you if you want :squeeze


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

i wonder how many people have me on ignore lolol
i guess they wouldn't be able to see this though would they :um


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Touka said:


> i wonder how many people have me on ignore lolol
> i guess they wouldn't be able to see this though would they :um


Do you often post mean or controversial things? :afr


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Do you often post mean or controversial things? :afr


i don't think i'm mean at all lol, or at least i try not to be. controversial... maybe :stu


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

To be honest, I don't really think I ignore anyone here.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

0 people don't really bother me here :stu


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Zero people long. I ain't that sensitive, don't have too many confrontations with people as well.

I would like to see if anybody has ignored me. There was one I'm pretty sure, think they got offended over my avatar even though it is far too small to read the text.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Grog said:


> 2am on crack ^


I am too tired to think straight :fall



Just Lurking said:


> *It doesn't seem to work if you put a mentor on there, either. *
> 
> I try like every other day hoping it bugs out or something and lets me do it, but no luck so far.


:eek Well.... :twak :rain ->  -> :rofl


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am too tired to think straight


Withdrawals?



millenniumman75 said:


> :eek Well.... :twak :rain ->  -> :rofl


Rapid mood changes would point to this issue, too. Maybe another fix would help. :cig


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Ha ha ha ha 
Tired at 2am it's can't be very good ha ha 
Or and most probably you not on crack at all . Ha ha ha


----------

